# Refinishing large hutch, need staining tips



## marcomjl (Oct 20, 2011)

I just got a large hutch I am refinishing. It is solid walnut with the draw and cabinet faces out of pecan wood. Looking to stain it to a dark cherry look on the walnut and the pecan wood since it shows such nice variation in grain to stain it to a brighter red cherry.

Walnut to be like this:



























Looking for the pecan to stain similar to this obviously without the epoxy in the picture's sheen:


----------

